# PopArt/PixelArt Anbietersuche



## Popartfreak (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Freunde 
Ich befasse mich noch nicht lange mit dem Thema Popart 
aber es ist echt faszinierend was man alles aus einem einfachen Foto alles zaubern kann 
Ich möchte meiner Mutter zum Muttertag ein Bild von uns beiden als Popart im Großformat schenken
Ich habe mich im Internet umgeschaut und Preisvergleiche eingeholt,der günstigste anbieter ist www.artyourface.com
die haben alles von andy warhol bis roy lichtenstein etc.
kennt ihr die seite?
könnt ihr mir sonst etwas empfehlen?


----------



## ink (3. Mai 2011)

Moin
Willkommen im Forum.

Ich hab der Frage mal ein eigenes Thema gegeben.

Kenntnisse in der Bildbearbeitung hast du nicht, so dass du nur den Druck zahlen musst?
Tutorials zu den verschiedenen Stilen gibt es genug. 

beste


----------

